# Camera case for a 35mm SLR



## Npage148 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am looking for some recommendations for a nice padded  compact camera case for my canon rebel when i go hiking.  I like to take it instead of my point-n-shoot becasue i get much nicer pictures, but i get nervous packing it around.  Something to hold the camera with 55mm lens and a couple rolls of film is perfect.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2005)

Npage148 said:
			
		

> I am looking for some recommendations for a nice padded  compact camera case for my canon rebel when i go hiking.  I like to take it instead of my point-n-shoot becasue i get much nicer pictures, but i get nervous packing it around.  Something to hold the camera with 55mm lens and a couple rolls of film is perfect.



I'm in the same dilemma.  I have the same camera with a 28-90 mm lens and then I have my big 75-300 lens which I sometimes take with me...I currently am improvising by using the Lowe Pro *TLZ1 bag* with one lens...which makes the other, well, kind of a problem right now :roll:  

I may be getting another lens bag for it...

I also have a camera harness for my bag that allows me to wear it like a backpack or kangaroo style...Ms. Trailboss thinks it looks dorky, but it works.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 10, 2005)

There are some great photo backpacks out there. You fit your camera stuff with large lens and even a tripod. Some are pretty pricey but some are not depending on your personal taste.


----------



## beren (Nov 4, 2005)

*Holster Camera Case*

I take my Nikon, the most important filters, 2 or 3 extra films and the cleaning kit (important when hiking) with me using a holster (like this one at Wolf Camera).

Using this I can actually have it at my side, ready to use, in addition to my pack.  Extra lenses not used as much go in the pack for extra safety.  I carry a waterproof bag in case it rains, big enough to tput the holster into.  The holster is more convenient and quicker access than putting the camera in my pack.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Npage148 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, i ended up getting one like the one you suggested.  Its acually a Lowe Pro top-loader.  It works great casue i stick it on my load stablizer strap on my waist belt of my pack.  I love the easy acess to it, its always read

Ps, welcome to AZ


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 5, 2005)

Ditto - welcome! I also use a LowePro top-loaded. It mounts on my waist belt, and then I 'biner one of the clips to the bottom of my shoulder strap for safety. I think it works great with only two exceptions: bushwhacking, and edging along a cliff.


----------

